# vallejo paints: game color or model color



## alunno181e (Dec 8, 2008)

i found some nice (and cheap) vallejo colors on ebay that i'm interested to buy...
the only problem is the type of the paints:
there are some model color paints and game color paints, i heard model colors cover better and there's more pigment but those aren't much resistent to the touch and so require a layer of varnish...what kind of colors do you reccomend me?
i can also buy a few of model colors and a few of game colours, if you know color by color which is better, tell me this paints( i don't know exactly the name, but are generally took by model color names) which kind should i buy (model colors are 1,6€ game colors are 1,4€):

white
ivory
basic skintone
light orange
red
blue
lemon yellow (i want to paint bad moon orks)
grey grey
*intermediate green
deep green
light green 
(i want to paint ork's skin, you can also, tell me the perfect colors to paint it by vallejo.That would be FANTASTIC but please not more than three because i'm a little out of money at the time)*
Germ. Cam. Orange Ochre
silver
flat alluminium
natural steel
smoke (i heard it's useful to do a lot of things)

at last, would you reccomend me to get the alcohol base silver bottle?
and how do you think vallejo washes are?

thanks thanks thanks


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

From what I understand the model colors are more delicate and mainly used for display models but with a good dullcoat they should be fine. The Game colors are for table top gaming and are a little more resilient to scratching and chipping. I've used the model paints for table top gaming with a good dullcooat and they worked just fine. IMO you'll be happy with both paints.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yup vallejo is great.. both are fine in their own rights, and the model colours as stated are used for the static models.. but they take practice to work with and I wouldn't recommend them to a beginner. Use a practice model and get a pallet for adding water to water them down some... They dry mega fast so if there is a suspender in there get that too. Once you get the mixes of water to paint ratio down, move onto your project... good luck


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I use both VMC and VGC and I like them both for there own reasons. I have also used the alchol based silver and gold. They do go on nice and smooth but you either have to wash your brushes really well or have certain brushes that are only for alchol.

The only issue I have ever had from VMC is they seperate if you are not careful. This can be solved by shaking a long time and really well.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Vallejo recommends using their thinner for thinning, they are supposed to be coming out with a new paint suitable for thinning with water but I don't know if it has hit the shelves yet. The only difference that I can see in the Model Colour and Game paints are the different colours used in the Game line. Their 'Model Air' line is pre-thinnned for airbrushing and is probably best avoided for brush work. Love their alcohol based silver, super shiny.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The only problem I find with some bottles of VJ I have used is that they are a little thin unless you give then an enourmasly massive shake (as in shake the bottle for around 5 minutes constantly). 

Smoke is the most useful colour you can get. It is a a wash that can be used on metals particularly to give a nice used feel.


----------



## alunno181e (Dec 8, 2008)

thank, I think i'm going to buy GC because I'm beginning to paint and if it's though good and simplier that's better for me, i want also to take some smoke, alcohol based colors and trasparents MC.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck with them man, and remmeber shake them well! When you think you've shaken them well enough, shake them again! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

I thin the V colors are great but for washes i would use the Gw ones cause they are great and same witht the metalics


----------

